# Flu vaccine 'withheld for safety'



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2012)

GP surgeries in England are facing a shortage of seasonal flu vaccine after a company has voluntarily withheld its supply amid safety concerns.

Crucell, which provides about 10% of the UK's flu vaccine stock, temporarily halted its supply after discovering problems with two of its batches.

It says it will wait for final quality tests before releasing any more vaccine.

In the meantime, GPs are advised to seek out alternative supplies.

A Department of Health spokesperson said: "We are aware of some unexpected delays to one supplier's deliveries of the flu vaccine and advise GP practices to contact alternative suppliers if they are having problems."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19869278


----------

